# Otawa MP questions



## FormerHorseGuard (30 Mar 2009)

I am just curious with the Base closed in Ottawa, I am curious got a few questions.
I realize with all the DND offices in Ottawa there is a MP office in the city , but where is it?
I saw a MP patrol car in the market area of the city, parked in the middle of a divided street, I was curious where they  worked out of?
I have not seen MPs in Ottawa before I knew they had to be there.


----------



## chris_log (30 Mar 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> I am just curious with the Base closed in Ottawa, I am curious got a few questions.
> I realize with all the DND offices in Ottawa there is a MP office in the city , but where is it?
> I saw a MP patrol car in the market area of the city, parked in the middle of a divided street, I was curious where they  worked out of?
> I have not seen MPs in Ottawa before I knew they had to be there.



They work out of NDHQ and patrol the PMQ patch in Rockliffe (well, whats left of it) and Uplands as well as NDHQ, Connaught and all the other DND buildings across the city (Armories, offices etc). There's still lots of DND 'real estate' in Ottawa.

What closed base were you referring to? Uplands is still open.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> What closed base were you referring to? Uplands is still open.



The Uplands site is still used but CFB Uplands no longer exists.


----------



## chris_log (30 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Uplands site is still used but CFB Uplands no longer exists.



The 'base' is now CFSU(O). I'm assuming thats what he meant.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> The 'base' is now CFSU(O). I'm assuming thats what he meant.



Could have also been refering to the old CFB Rockcliffe.


----------



## chris_log (30 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Could have also been refering to the old CFB Rockcliffe.



That too. That place is a sad sight now, especially for someone who grew up there when it was still 'bustling' (minus the airfield of course).


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (30 Mar 2009)

I did not kmow any of the places in Ottawa,  other than the drill square Cartier, Dows Lake,  seen NDHQ but never inside it, been to the ranges....Ottawa was unknown to me. Just curious where the  mps called home base there


----------



## chris_log (30 Mar 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> I did not kmow any of the places in Ottawa,  other than the drill square Cartier, Dows Lake,  seen NDHQ but never inside it, been to the ranges....Ottawa was unknown to me. Just curious where the  mps called home base there



There is still quite a bit of DND property in the Ottawa area, most of it under the umbrella of CFSU (O) which is essentially 'CFB Ottawa'. The MP's have a small guardhouse in NDHQ, as well as an ID card section (usually quite busy) and some other stuff. The CFNIS are also in NDHQ in somewhere, as is a CFNCIU det (in the basement beside clothing stores). 

Talking to some of the guys posted there (and during my ride along) I was told Ottawa is a nice posting, but there generally isn't much to do outside of the occasional call to the PMQ's and doing traffic control and security for major events/parades (i.e. Nov 11th).


----------

